# Fertilizer Declines Again.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

For the third straight week. Still needs to be below $250/ton all things considered.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2016/08/31/fertilizers-lower-third-straight


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Vol,

You may get your wish for even lower prices, but when producers need hay, soil moisture is excellent, and more rain is predicted, they can't wait for the price to come down more. We just purchased a blend of 19 - 4 - 23 at a cost of $302/ton and applied it at 400 lb/ac, hoping for a good late summer cutting of Coastal/common bermudagrass to complete filling the hay barn as insurance against a possible dry 2017 season.

Also need more alfalfa sm sqs to provide added winter protein for nursing cows. The 8.3 acres of alfalfa is recovering well from the summer drought after adding 0 - 0 -100/ac to it last week. This will be the 6th cutting this season- the 4th cutting yielded poorly because of drought, and the 5th cutting affected by drought and army worms yielded even less.

Spent today spraying second hatch army worms on the succulent grass. Haven't found them in the alfalfa yet. One local chemical supply sales manager mentioned that nearly all producers in the area are spraying army worms except for those who don't yet know that they have them.


----------

